# Percutaneous Balloon Compression For Trigeminal Neuraligia



## TBAUSLEY (Feb 7, 2008)

There's a discussion in our office, What CPT code to use for this procedures.


Here's a brief description of the surgery....

The physician is entering the foreman ovale of the Trigeminal nerve.  Inflating a balloon device for a few seconds, then deflating the balloon. He does this about two times, something entering the V2 & V3 branches.  He using fluroscopy C-arm during the procedure.

I  say use CPT code 64610.  

Other say use 61790.

Please comment.

Thank you


----------



## rmelissa (May 20, 2016)

TBAUSLEY said:


> There's a discussion in our office, What CPT code to use for this procedures.
> 
> 
> Here's a brief description of the surgery....
> ...



This should be an unlisted code. 64999.


----------

